
Two-phase commit and beyond - erdaldal
https://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2018/12/2-phase-commit-and-beyond.html
======
omeid2
If you're into this kind of stuff, I highly recommend the somewhat amusing
videos of Leslie Lamport himself, the creator and godfather of TLA+.

[https://lamport.azurewebsites.net/video/videos.html](https://lamport.azurewebsites.net/video/videos.html)

~~~
jelling
LearnTLA is also great:
[https://learntla.com/introduction/](https://learntla.com/introduction/)

------
bostonvaulter2
This was excellent! Although it took me rather long to get all the way
through. The authors blog looks to be very consistently insightful as well.

